# Classmates don't seem to like me.



## Myna (Jun 17, 2013)

I am in my first year of college and I am in a technology related program. There are only 8 students in my class so we all know each others names.
I keep getting the feeling more and more that my classmates don't enjoy talking to me. Every time I open my mouth it seems really awkward to me like for some reason they don't know how to respond. But I don't understand why? 
We have many shared interests and I would love to talk about them together, but when I join in a conversation the subject is quickly changed until they are talking about things that I haven't experienced.
No one in my class had met each other before the course started but 3 of them are now seem really close. It was like on the first day they were instantly best friends.
I feel super discouraged because I hear how they Skype each other on weekends and get together over the holidays, but no one has even sent me a email or facebook message.
And even with class work when people are having problems with an assignment And I know the solution, I try to help out but most of the time they only half listen and go ask someone else for help.

I don't know if I'm paranoid or something but I really feel excluded and alone at school. It makes it hard to go back each day because there is nothing good there, everyday is pretty much the same...

Do they find me boring?
Should I not try to talk with them anymore?
Or should I just wait for the year to be over so I don't have to see them again?


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel you, I'm kinda dealing with the same thing in my math class... I don't really have any advice honestly, just that I think you shouldn't let what they may or may not feel about you (since you don't know for sure) prevent you from joining in on conversation when you feel comfortable. I do the same thing sometimes and yeah, it feels awkward on occasion and people don't always seem so receptive, but that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## anxiousmofo (Feb 5, 2014)

"The truth is, everybody is gonna make you suffer, you just have to find the ones worth suffering for" - Bob Marley.


----------



## nocturna (Feb 21, 2014)

This happens to me sometimes. In my experience I think its because others caught on to how awkward of a person I was. I think I may have given the impression I tried too hard to socialize with them, to the point where I didn't seem genuine. At this point, I usually just back off and only say certain things when appropriate and let them slowly warm up to me.


----------

